# Bribie Is. 17 June 2007



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Was a late decision to join the others giving the tuna a bash of Bribie Is. today. But with the wind from the SW (and fishing the Ocean side) even if it it was stronger than the predicted 15 kt I thought it still should be OK.

I will know apologise in advance for the GPS data I will provide. But the new toy is quite fun (for me).
Left home at 5.28.55am for the 71.2km journey to Bribie. Arrived at 6.24.55am (Av speed 76kph)

Arriving I saw that PDO and Bogeyman had arrived and were out in the water. As they headed off north I said to myself that "it's OK I'll catch them in the Hobie" 

As I reached the waters edge and contemplated the 'surf' launch (.5-1 foot) the other drifted back to the start area courtesy of the 2-3 kph current.

Having safely negotiated the tricky launch I pedaled out to the others to see what was happening. Not much!

Remembering ar-we-ther-yet's advise a Beacon was not to far away (1.9km) according to the GPS and I posulated that perhaps there was more action that-a-way (besides if all else failed it would be a leisurely drift back with the current).

PDO and I headed towards the Beacon and with the oncoming current it was around 30 mins later we arrived.

PDO deployed anchor, anchor snagged, sacrificed anchor + 10 meters of rope to the sea gods, then departed stage left.

By this stage the Bogeyman had nearly made it to the Beacon but before reaching it had started fishing in earnest and the current was also taking him back towards the starting location.

I hadn't spotted Shoey or Fishbrain who were planning on arriving later.

The action on the sounder around the Beacon was in startk contrast to the rest of the trip with lots of activity within a 100 meters radius.

It took a while to work out the drift and sink rate of the soft plastic I was using but eventually got a rhythm.
Peddale past the beacon 50 meters
Cast 45 degrees forward of the Kayak and let the current sink the jighead down until parallel with the kayak. Then work the lure as the drift took me back past the beacon.

What's that in the distance? Tuna!!!!!!
Peddle, peddle, peddle: Hmmm where did they go? 
OVER THERE!
Peddle, peddle, peddle: Hmmm where did they go? 
OVER THERE!
Peddle, peddle, peddle: Hmmm where did they go? 
OVER THERE!
Peddle, peddle, peddle: Hmmm where did they go? 
OVER THERE!

Get the idea?

Go back to Beacon and resume where I left off.

Jig, Jig, pause, Jig, Jig, pause - ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump, thump, thump zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, thump Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump thump

Heart rate going up!!!

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, thump thump, Zzzzzzzzzzz

Did I tie the knots OK?

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, thump thump, Zzzzzzzzzzz

Is that colour?

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, thump thump, Zzzzzzzzzzz

Ohhh it's HUGE

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, thump thump, Zzzzzzzzzzz

How the hell am I going to land this?

Remember what Andy said (don't lift it by the line!)

Try and grab it by the tail- No didn't work
careful don't want to loose it.......
Try again - No

Lip grippers to the rescue.
Yee haa!!!

First ever legal snapper hits the decks! (When measued at home it is around 56cm)










Ohh this is fun lets try again.............

Wait more tuna....
Peddle, peddle, peddle: Hmmm where did they go? 
OVER THERE!
etc.......
Managed to get a few casts in the zone but no takers.

Back to the Beacon.
Yee haa!!!
Second ever legal Snapper joins it's twin on ice.










And so the morning went.
Chase tuna. Catch snapper.
Ended up with 4 snapper (best was 65cm)
2 kept which 1 was swapped with the neighbor for a 6 pack of Corona!
Had half a dozen good attempts at the tuna.
1 hit the lure but didn't connect ad another followed the lure all the way to the kayak before veering off 

If I had enough ice or a bigger esky I would have persisted: But I pulled the pin and was off the water before 10. All up spot on 9km traveled.

Thanks Bogeyman for the help in taking the Kayak back to the car.
And sorry to all that I missed the action shots of Bogeyman being dusted by the sandmonster!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ah, the tuna chase. Good way to get some exercise.

Nice snapper. Well done.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Well done, nice fish. Sounds like a good day to try Bribie.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ash good to read your postulations paid dividends with a brace of reds


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

First four legal snapper and such good size too. Congrats poly


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bugga the tuna!....ya got to be happy catching those snapper.

Oh I forgot to mention the high current that rips through there. Guess you'll know for next time. Try to time it for the change in tide.
A sea anchor will help slow you down in a drift too. 
And as for the tuna I still reckon live bait is the go. Try jiggin up a yaka and let it run out while your fishing for snapper......and hope you dont get a double hook up :shock:  .


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

World class adventure guys, nice pink fishies!

Would of loved to read about the Tuna story, perhaps next time you will have more luck and not have to pedal so hard ( Yeah right! ), nice images too by the way man... TOP STUFF!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

congratulations mate... good feed and sounds like it was a great morning. let me know when you are all planning on doing it again and I'll join you. if you park at 8th ave (without valuables in car), the beacon is directly off the beach there.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Well done boys ,No luck for us Shoey & I also did the TUNA CHASE off Bribie small schools of Tuna chasing small bait fish & spooking very easy so we couldn't get a cast on them but It was still a great day on the water. Cheers FB


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

ah... now i know who's 4x4 that was  driving home from taking the kids to the beach and they said, look dad two kayaks on top of each other 

wish i could have got out and said hi.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Great report Poly! You had me there along with you. 

Congrats on the PB snapper mate, well done. What placcies were you using?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb35+FQAABZfgAASYIEAAKDAEAA/b9+gIACSDVPRpPU9Jpo0DQD1BqegmoTJ5QbUYNQQHmoelqkTVNqDk+hCciD8aGCWvl2q/SLQOstCEwxTJWHBAbg+4EXwGa7HesC8NcaSx6TWTkWSdYOiHuBXfILRBTBZtNsVSUyaVekY6LlA7CFHRMLfqhvtH4u5IpwoSF78/CoA


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds like a top outing Ash....great snapper. Send some down this way will you..


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
yes good catch. I drifted around i got 1 squire 15cm, 2 grassy sweetlip 20 & 25cm 1 flat head 20cm. i drifted back around the start point & started to chase the tuna around casting into them but no hook ups  . i think i will launch closer to the becon next time & tye up to the becon NOT anchor. I picked up a bad wave on entry & a bigger 1 on exit witch swamped the yak & pushed me to the sand  , trying to get out of the yak & trying to pull the yak out before the next wave hit the only problem was my legs not seem to want to work after sitting for so long :roll: .

my UHF has sand & water traped in the display so i not holding out much hope it will work again, i did manage to save the mobile phone that was the only thing that didnt get wet. but all in all i had fun.

I will be launching from 8th av next weekand sunday same time as today if any 1 wants in.

untill next time good fishin


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

WOW! I sure missed the action didn't I!

If it wasn't bad enough that I had to sacrifice my anchor, I decided to drift a bait on the way back. Set the rod up in my new Scotty rod holder (as it turns out at completely the wrong angle) it new it was the wrong set-up as I heard the drag wiz and ducked as the rod and reel flew past my head, never to be seen again. This kayak fishing is becoming costly!

Great work on the Snapper Ash! I think IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll head up to Cochin creek in a couple of weeks to work out my anchor set-up, in calmer waters.

Let me know if you are doing any fresh water stuff and want some company.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome stuff Ash 8)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great work on the snapper ash well worth the effort.

PDO any time you want to head out to coochin or give the fresh ago give me a bell ill be happy to show oyu around.

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Will do!!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Great snapper Ash,

i bet they gave a good account of themselves and no doubt went down well on the table mate


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Great effort Poly. I should have stayed in bed! Got home around 1am with a gut-full, up at 6am and decided Brad had better drive seeing as I was still over the limit. Hit the sand and immediately spotted schools working which set the hearts racing. Once on the water, bloody fish disappeared! Paddled up and down the beach for a few k's chasing the odd bust-up for not even one bite. Should have stayed in bed!

Great snapper by the way.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

xerubus said:


> let me know when you are all planning on doing it again and I'll join you. if you park at 8th ave (without valuables in car), the beacon is directly off the beach there.


Maybe Saturday AM (weather dependent)



hairymick said:


> What placcies were you using?


Hairy,
New to this SP gig. I think these were the first legal fish I have caught on them. Not bad for a novice if I say so myself  
All caught on what the packet says.....
Terminator SnapBack - Soft Jerk Bait - White - 5"
TT Tournament series jigheads - Size 1/4 - Hook 3/0H



redphoenix said:


> How'd you cook the reds?


Red,
Kept it simple.
Fresh fillet of snapper on the grill. Just lemon, salt and pepper when done.
Served on a bed of wok steamed asian greens with Soy sauce and ginger.
Side salad of fresh julienne veggies.
AND
a glass of chilled NZ Sav Blanc.



PDO said:


> sacrifice my anchor
> rod and reel flew past my head, never to be seen again.
> Let me know if you are doing any fresh water stuff


PDO,
Ouch,
Double Ouch
AND
Will do.



gra said:


> I'd be interested to know what plastics you were using, unless it's a secret of course which I would totally understand.
> It would seem the new GPS is good?


Gra,

See response re placcies above
New GPS is excellent.
Am now thinking about hooking it up to the sounder so it stores temp and depth with the waypoint info!



DiveYak said:


> Send some down this way will you..


DiveYak,

In a word.....
NO 

Thanks for all the kind words.
Hope to see you out doing the tuna chase sometime soon..........

Ash


----------

